# People from Ireland - have you attended The Mater Hospital SA Group



## EyeHope (Aug 14, 2014)

I was wondering if there is anyone on here from Ireland who has attended the Mater Hospital SA Group. I have put my name down for the group but the waiting list is 12-14 months. 

If you have attended, I would love to hear your views on the Group and if you think it has helped you.


----------



## timothy (Nov 25, 2010)

hi bosco,haven't been to the mater but i'd suggest seeing if theres an aware life support course in your area,same kind of thing free CBT basically,i'm starting one in september


----------



## EyeHope (Aug 14, 2014)

timothy said:


> hi bosco,haven't been to the mater but i'd suggest seeing if theres an aware life support course in your area,same kind of thing free CBT basically,i'm starting one in september


Hi Timothy, thank you for your response. I had not heard of this course before now. Will definitely look into this more.


----------



## timothy (Nov 25, 2010)

no bother


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

hi bosco welcome no I've never been but its pretty far and I wouldn't want to take a place from someone that probably needs it more I think I've already been through the worst anyway good luck anyway and hope it goes well...


----------



## tolstoy (Jul 22, 2014)

Is this still going? I thought the Mater ceased its involvement.


----------



## EyeHope (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes, it's still going. I believe the decision to cease funding it was reversed. I emailed them a few days ago and they emailed me straight back asking me to complete a survey and that the waiting list was 12-14 months long.


----------



## tolstoy (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh good, I hope it helps you.


----------

